# My top cap just spins freely and I can't tight it



## Mtbkiddo123 (Mar 12, 2021)

So I have this bike for one week (matrix rafal 29er) and the freaking top cap that's adjusting the preload doesn't want to be tighen so it spins freely at all directions and I see no difference turning it at plus. What should I do


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

replace the star fangled nut with a new one


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Push your star nut 1/2" deeper in to the steerer.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

are you trying to turn the top cap to tighten it? um...it doesn't work that way


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Pull the bolt out too & make sure it's not stripped. Just to be redundant, make sure your stem bolts are loose when adjusting preload. Also, personally, I'd check the inner steerer just to make sure the star nut isn't cutting through it in a dangerous manner. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Harold said:


> are you trying to turn the top cap to tighten it? um...it doesn't work that way


...oh, rereading it does kind of read that way.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Providing the star nut isn't slipping, sounds like you don't have enough clearance between the top cap and fork steerer so the bolt is probably bottoming out on the threads before it has compressed the top cap down far enough, add a slightly thicker stem spacer so you can get enough preload on it.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

OP was talking about fork top cap (preload). That's a low-end fork and the preload adjustment on the fork probably doesn't do much anyways.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dompedro3 said:


> OP was talking about fork top cap (preload). That's a low-end fork and the preload adjustment on the fork probably doesn't do much anyways.


I see how it can read that way. but I am not sure if it's clear if what OP is trying to do is what you say, or what I said.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

OP may be talking about ZOOM fork preload


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

Danzzz88 said:


> Providing the star nut isn't slipping, sounds like you don't have enough clearance between the top cap and fork steerer so the bolt is probably bottoming out on the threads before it has compressed the top cap down far enough, add a slightly thicker stem spacer so you can get enough preload on it.


My guess is that this is the answer. Probably just need another couple millimeters of spacers to get it to compress.


----------



## Mtbkiddo123 (Mar 12, 2021)

127.0.0.1 said:


> replace the star fangled nut with a new one


When I say the top cap I mean for the preload on the suspension


----------



## Mtbkiddo123 (Mar 12, 2021)

dompedro3 said:


> OP was talking about fork top cap (preload). That's a low-end fork and the preload adjustment on the fork probably doesn't do much anyways.


It's a mid range zoom fork with lockout and preload adjustment I loosen it all the way and now it won't tight


----------



## Mtbkiddo123 (Mar 12, 2021)

127.0.0.1 said:


> OP may be talking about ZOOM fork preload
> View attachment 1922996


Yeah that's what I'm talking about any suggestions


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

what you have a is a bike shaped object. only good for very smooth roads. i hope you don't actually expect that thing to work


----------



## Danzzz88 (Jun 10, 2020)

Brutal!!


----------

